# Terror Choke Tubes...



## Outhuntin (Jun 25, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has shot with a terror choke tube and if they are recommended. I was talking to a guy at cabelas and he said that he uses a terror choke tube, .675 and he shoots sheap challenger 2's or 3's through them 2"3/4, and shoots great, i was previously looking to buy a patternmaster, but now second guessing myself. So if anyone could give me feedback on these chokes that would be great.


----------

